# R33 gtr trust front splitter



## sparkso (Nov 4, 2011)

Hi all

I'm after a genuine trust front splitter for a 33 gtr, not interested in fibreglass replicas 

Thanks 

Mark


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Hi Mark

we carry Brand new OEM Series III splitters in stock. Far more agressive looking than the early versions. Any good for you?


----------

